# Handzahm



## Flo1807 (15. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben 

ich bin relativ neu auf dem gebiet Koi und wollte Euch mal Fragen ab wann ein Koi Handzahm wir und wie Ihr das gemacht habt.

Stimmt es auch wenn man einen Chagio im Teich hat das der Besonders Zahm wird oder das die anderen Koi`s auch zahm werden?

Vielen Dank im vorraus Florian


P.S. komme aus Hamburg wenn jemand wegen überbesatz oder einen anderen grund einen Handzahmen Koi zu verkaufen hat kann er mich gerne anmailen oder eine Pn hinterlassen


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Handzahm*

Hallo Florian,

die Suchfunktion bringt da einiges zu Tage. 
So z.B. das und das hier.

Ach ja, willkommen im Forum!


----------



## guenter (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Handzahm*

hallo florian,

handzahm gut und schön. meine waren auch handzahm, jetzt nicht mehr.
will ich auch nicht. 
hast du kleine kinder im haus? dann ist vorsicht geboten.
meine enkel wollten natürlich auch, das sie bei ihnen aus der hand fressen.
trotz verbot "nie allein" machten sie es doch und plumps war eine verschwunden. es ging alles noch mal gut ab. muss man alles bedenken.


----------



## Flo1807 (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Handzahm*

Danke für die Wilkommens Grüße ersteinaml
und auch danke für Eure schnellen antworten.

Lg Florian


----------

